

Ask HN:  Developer Speciality?  - mpg33

Is it a good idea for entry level software developers to pick a certain area to focus on and become good technically, in those areas? (ie multicore processor programming skills)
======
osuritz
Really depends the type of work you like to do. Consulting companies like you
to know a bit about a lot of things.

Product companies on the other end tend to hire for very specific roles and
will thus be looking for specialized folks (e.g. Apple hiring CDMA experts).

Hope this helps!

------
stray
No battle plan survives first contact with the enemy. So sure, why not?

